# Rebel Revolution Vape - Juice Reviews



## Dietz (31/1/17)

*Company:* Revolution Vape
*Product Name:* Gupta Coup, Peanut Gallery & Escobar’s Beans
*Product Image:*




*Reviewer:* Dietz

*Mods:* Smok Gpriv & Evic Vtwo
*tomiser:* Troll V2 RDA & Limitless Plus RDTA (*17.02.01, tried with Qubis Pro Subohm*)
*atts: *30W, 33.3W & 44.4W
*Coil Resistance:* 0.24 & 0.65
*Wicking Material:* Cotton bacon V2

*Strength:* 0mg
*Price:* R130 p/30ml
*Website:* https://revolutionvape.myshopify.com/collections/all

*Blend:* Gupta Coup
*Website blurb: *Gupta Coup is a Grape, Kiwi and Strawberry e-juice. You might notice the figures on our box, will it mean Game Over or Insert Another Coin?
*‘These 3 fruits will keep you in a State-Of-Capture’ *

*Reviewer Notes: *The first thought that pops in my mind as Im smelling this is definitely “Grape Fizz pop”, the flavor is a bit different from that though, more of a Chappie Grape flavor. Getting a purple grape flavor all the way from start to finish with fruity kiwi on inhale and a strawberry on exhale.
*Similar to: 
ADV :* Maybe
*Nom Scale: *NomNom

*
Blend:* Peanut Gallery
*Website blurb: *Peanut Gallery is a theatrical collaboration of Peanut Butter and Fudge. This juice will certainly be asked for an encore.
* ‘A toast to the cheap seats’*

*Reviewer Notes: *A nice sweet Full peanutty vape with a smooth creamy feel*, *Almost like a Peanut butter ice Cream. Definitely getting that Sweetness in the inhale from the fudge, and the fudge taste also lingers lightly
*ADV :* no
*Nom Scale: *Nom


*Blend:* Escobar’s Beans
*Website blurb: *Escobar’s beans is our Mocha Java e-juice. As Colombia is famous for their coffee, we could not resist naming this product after one of their infamous exporters.
*‘You won’t get roasted at border control for these beans’*

*Reviewer Notes: *Full coffee flavour with everything I like in it. Good creamy Coffee but not bitter at all. Nice smooth coffee after taste that lingers. I will enjoy this in the mornings!! Even better at higher temps, I tried 33.3 and 44.4, I prefer the hotter vape with a coffee.
*Avoid if: *you don’t enjoy Coffees
*ADV :* No, nice every morning vape though!
*Nom Scale: *Nom

I enjoyed the colorful designs and humorous packaging. Box also clearly displays everything from warning info to ingredient ratios and contact details.

Really happy with all 3 flavors. The best one for me, is the Gupta coup. My Wife recons the Escobar’s beans is her favorite, I have to agree that it’s a good coffee.
But don’t throw the peanut gallery away, I also enjoyed that one, if you like sweet nutty stuff then this one will be a nice one for you.

Some might frown upon this, but I like a mix of the Peanut Gallery and Esco’s Beans, it works nicely together!

Thanks @BaD Mountain for the speedy service! and Loving your flavors. I can only suggest you to Make bigger bottles 

*17.012.01 Update notes:*
Vaped These flavors again today with the Qubis pro tank and the flavor is much better than both the others! Exactly what I described but more intense flavors. The Gupta coup definitely has a more grape fizzpoppy taste!! Enjoying this one today.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/17)

Nice review @Dietz !

And don't worry about mixing two juices, I do it all the time!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz (1/2/17)

Vaped These flavors again today with the Qubis pro tank and the flavor is much better than both the others! Exactly what I described but more intense flavors. The Gupta coup definitely has a more grape fizzpop like taste!! Enjoying this one today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (1/2/17)

@Dietz Thanks for the awesome review. I appreciate your candor. 

Your pics are awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (2/2/17)

Nice reviews, I have a slightly different opinion on the flavours, when I got a chance will sit and type my findings. First one that pops to mind is I feel Escobar’s Beans is an ADV for me and I'm liking the 'dry' but soft sweetness of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (2/2/17)

Oooooo I'm loving The Gupta Coup!
It tastes very similar to Vape king's "gummie berry juice"….
Well at least to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (2/2/17)

Coldcat said:


> Nice reviews, I have a slightly different opinion on the flavours, when I got a chance will sit and type my findings. First one that pops to mind is I feel Escobar’s Beans is an ADV for me and I'm liking the 'dry' but soft sweetness of it.


I would love to see the other takes on this range. 

I have to say Im really enjoying This Coffee Every morn.
I have tried making Cappuccino twice now and came our really bad, so I appreciate a good coffee like this. But for the reason that Im more of a Vibrant flavor guy, the Coffee is not a ADV for me

At this stage I dont know If its possible for me to have an ADV as I get bored quickly (probably a bit of ADD), but I smoke the Gupta Coup between almost everything!! So if those are the only three to choose from then the Gupta Coup would definitely be my ADV. Based purely on what I smoke the most... XXX is my current ADV, but I like mixing everything with XXX. The Gupta Coup goes very well for me with XXX.

Thats the beauty of this all, Everyone has a different perspective, and someone else's opinion might unlock that missing flavor you have been trying to pin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

*Rebel Revolution - Escobar’s Beans – Mocha Java*
@BaD Mountain 

Flavour Description: Mocha Java

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: It’s a delicious coffee, with a touch of sweetness.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes

Thank you for recommending this juice, @Paul33 !

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/page-2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/18)

Hooked said:


> *Rebel Revolution - Escobar’s Beans – Mocha Java*
> @BaD Mountain
> 
> Flavour Description: Mocha Java
> ...


Absolutely @Hooked!!

It’s in my RDA as we speak, it’s an awesome juice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (7/3/18)

@Paul33 and @Hooked 

*Glad you guys enjoy the beans!! *

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (7/3/18)

BaD Mountain said:


> @Paul33 and @Hooked
> 
> *Glad you guys enjoy the beans!! *



Yep! Now I can say, Bean there, done that ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dietz (5/7/18)

Its been a while since I tested any of the Revolution juices, and it just keeps getting better!!
I recently got a bottle of "Flower Power" and I can only say WELL DONE @BaD Mountain !!! This is a great juice!

The profile on the Bottle is Lychee, Strawberry and Dragon fruit. Now these 3 flavors are my staple when it comes to my DIY, but Flower power is something else, Ive mixed many combinations of these three flavors and have not made something as good as this.

There is definitely alot more going on in this juice than the 3 specified flavors plus it has a prefect coolness to it!
I get all these flavors without one dominating the other, instead these 3 blend together (im sure there is more flavors in here) really nicely to create something GREAT and unique!!

The flavor is fully represented by the good looking branding!!

Another winner! Thanks @BaD Mountain!!

*Hardware Used:*
Intake RTA with Smley coil .31Ω Full SS316L in temp mode @ 155-185 Celsius

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BaD Mountain (6/7/18)

@Dietz 

Thank you for the awesome review

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/7/18)

In this episode myself and Richard look at Gupta's Frozen Assets & Flower power - we have a solid winner here - go check out the vid!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (26/7/18)

Dropped this video last week - encase you missed it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

